# British citizen looking to move to Argentina..medical private and state work...[emoji



## nicolaflor

Hello, how does the private medical insurance work, also the state social medical? Can anyone help? Thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meghanexp

Make sure your Spanish is well prepared for going abroad to Argentina.


----------

